# Tickets?



## Envelin (Nov 29, 2014)

What are these tickets? Ever since I made my 1000th post...POOF. There is this tickets thing underneath my name. I honestly don't think it was because of my 1000th post. But I'm preeeeetty sure this thing wasn't always there. Or am I going crazy?


----------



## Vizionari (Nov 29, 2014)

The TBT Fair is tomorrow. The Tickets are used to buy feathers I believe.


----------



## tamagotchi (Nov 29, 2014)

Vizionari said:


> The TBT Fair is tomorrow. The Tickets are used to buy feathers I believe.



It is? Huh. The more you know.


----------



## Envelin (Nov 29, 2014)

RetroT said:


> It is? Huh. The more you know.



Ah okay. Thank you


----------



## Caius (Nov 29, 2014)

Hahuehehhah


----------



## tokkio (Nov 29, 2014)

but what are they for though..? and how to earn them..??


----------



## Peisinoe (Nov 29, 2014)

They'll make a post on how to earn them. Just wait a bit.


----------



## Skyfall (Nov 29, 2014)

Wow, it seems like it's transferable.  Does anyone remember from last year, was it transferable last year too?


----------



## gnoixaim (Nov 29, 2014)

Skyfall said:


> Wow, it seems like it's transferable.  Does anyone remember from last year, was it transferable last year too?



No, it wasn't. : )


----------



## kasane (Nov 29, 2014)

Ooh the tickets owo
is there going to be a shop restock soon


----------



## Skyfall (Nov 29, 2014)

gnoixaim said:


> No, it wasn't. : )



Oh my... the marketplace is going to get, well, interesting.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Nov 29, 2014)

I know they said it would start later today but I just want them to do a midnight release ;-;


----------



## Caius (Nov 29, 2014)

There have to be mods alive and online to do that. Not to mention it's better to wait until more forum users are online. It'll start, eventually. trust me.


----------



## cielyca (Nov 29, 2014)

Huh.. so what are the tickets for? This just made me more confused than ever. Lol XD


----------



## Coach (Nov 29, 2014)

cielyca said:


> Huh.. so what are the tickets for? This just made me more confused than ever. Lol XD



They are used to buy all of the feathers in the event. The shop will have a new section in the event, where the feathers can be purchased. Tickets are won by participating in contests during the Fair.


----------



## Klinkguin (Nov 29, 2014)

I loved the fair. It's cool how you can get tickets. I think this was last time but you had to find these places in the forum and then you got a ticket, not 100% sure though. I do know that there was a whole another board for the fair where you could enter competitions to get tickets and you could use the tickets to get feathers and collectibles.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Nov 29, 2014)

I find it really funny that the only thing mentioned is that you can buy feathers. Like really funny, because that was like a quarter of the stock of last year. You have to participate in certain activities (DOUBLE THE TICKETS FOR MKM PLEASE), not just contests. There'll probably be a new sub going up soon, it's very elaborate so give it a few hours.


----------



## Danielkang2 (Nov 29, 2014)

FireNinja1 said:


> I find it really funny that the only thing mentioned is that you can buy feathers. Like really funny, because that was like a quarter of the stock of last year. You have to participate in certain activities (DOUBLE THE TICKETS FOR MKM PLEASE), not just contests. There'll probably be a new sub going up soon, it's very elaborate so give it a few hours.


yeah, haha they gave out physical merchandise too.


----------



## BungoTheElf (Nov 29, 2014)

Coach said:


> They are used to buy all of the feathers in the event. The shop will have a new section in the event, where the feathers can be purchased. Tickets are won by participating in contests during the Fair.



you can get more than just feathers!! last year there were steam games and other things 8D


----------



## FireNinja1 (Nov 29, 2014)

Danielkang2 said:


> yeah, haha they gave out physical merchandise too.



For anyone wondering, some of the physical merchandise they gave out was a pillow, a game cart, eShop gift card, stickers (2 Bell Tree ones, one with an old logo, and the TBT Fair logo, a leaf, and my personal favorite, Who is Jubs?), and I think they gave out pins and plushies. You need to have parental permission to have most of this stuff I think if you're not of majority age, just a heads up.


----------



## Zedark (Nov 29, 2014)

After reading all of this i am actually really excited for the fair to start


----------



## nard (Nov 29, 2014)

Just noticed this too.


----------



## Danielkang2 (Nov 29, 2014)

I want the fair to start already! It's 1 am here.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 29, 2014)

It's almost 10 from where I live. I want the fair to begin too. At the same time, I'll be checking the store if they have chocolate cakes on sale.


----------



## Yui Z (Nov 29, 2014)

I completely forgot about this, oopsies.


----------



## Cuppycakez (Nov 29, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> It's almost 10 from where I live. I want the fair to begin too. At the same time, I'll be checking the store if they have chocolate cakes on sale.



I doubt it.


----------



## Javocado (Nov 29, 2014)

FireNinja1 said:


> I find it really funny that the only thing mentioned is that you can buy feathers. Like really funny, because that was like a quarter of the stock of last year. You have to participate in certain activities (DOUBLE THE TICKETS FOR MKM PLEASE), not just contests. There'll probably be a new sub going up soon, it's very elaborate so give it a few hours.



Yes MKM!


----------



## Hyperpesta (Nov 29, 2014)

mkm??


----------



## Byngo (Nov 29, 2014)

Hyperpesta said:


> mkm??



Mario Kart Monday.


----------



## AobaCake (Nov 29, 2014)

Cant wait for this!


----------



## Kitty the Cat (Nov 29, 2014)

I am GMT -5... Just noticed the Tickets thing on the side... If they are connected to a fair, then I really want the fair to begin!!!


----------



## Cuppycakez (Nov 29, 2014)

Kitty the Cat said:


> I am GMT -5... Just noticed the Tickets thing on the side... If they are connected to a fair, then I really want the fair to begin!!!



They are 100% connected!  I can't wait either.  Your the same time as me, EST!


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 29, 2014)

I have a question. I know this won't let me get the cool stuff, but is selling tickets for TBT okay?


----------



## Oblivia (Nov 29, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> I have a question. I know this won't let me get the cool stuff, but is selling tickets for TBT okay?



Event currency isn't able to be transferred to another user, unless they've decided to switch things up for the fair.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 29, 2014)

Oblivia said:


> Event currency isn't able to be transferred to another user, unless they've decided to switch things up for the fair.



Oh. All you could do is redeem.


----------



## Eazel (Nov 29, 2014)

WE ARE BECOMING AWARE MODS


----------



## Cuppycakez (Nov 29, 2014)

Eazel said:


> WE ARE BECOMING AWARE MODS



Hee hee yes we are


----------

